# Good fingerings for Liszt's Liebestraum no 3?



## fealypino (Mar 12, 2014)

This piece gives me nightmares. I have tried a number of fingerings to play fluidly in a way that doesn't hurt my hands.

I would truly, sincerely, greatly appreciate it if someone could give me a set of fingerings for at least the 2nd page of the piece. Thank you so much.

-My hands are about average sized, more or less


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Good fingerings for Liszt's Liebestraum no 3? 

Apparently, someone else's.

Even if I could play the piece, I wouldn't loan you mine. Need 'em for milkin' the cows.


----------



## fealypino (Mar 12, 2014)

I see. Well I'll have to put in some more work then, for the fingerings and my hands' flexibility.


----------



## fealypino (Mar 12, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Good fingerings for Liszt's Liebestraum no 3?
> 
> Apparently, someone else's.
> 
> Even if I could play the piece, I wouldn't loan you mine. Need 'em for milkin' the cows.


Ah, that was a joke, wasn't it?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Good fingerings for Liszt's Liebestraum no 3?
> 
> Apparently, someone else's.
> 
> Even if I could play the piece, I wouldn't loan you mine. Need 'em for milkin' the cows.





fealypino said:


> Ah, that was a joke, wasn't it?


No. I'm quite serious about keepin' my body parts.


----------

